# Lodging



## Transk53 (Mar 3, 2015)

I moved into the new property today, but feel a bit apprehensive even though the people are trusted. Look as arrogant as this sounds, I am used to making my own space and feel a little like I am invading theirs. No particular reason to post, but I do not like being in a out of control state. 

On a really positive note, I got to go to the Amex Stadium in Brighton as a birthday thing. Brighton beat Derby 2 nil in a quite magnificent style (not technique, both were pretty crap) in that they beat the Championship leaders. Which lead me to another happy thought. I really wonder just how many pro footballers are martial artists. Zlatan Ibrahimovic for one, currently at PSG. He is a practitioner of karate, what flavour I do not know. Anyway just thinking. Zlatan says that karate has helped with his football. Some of the overhead kicks were there because of the martial arts. Am very interested in who you lot may know or know of, of what sports stars you know practice the martial arts.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve Irwin did mma.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 4, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Steve Irwin did mma.



Did he. Top bloke!


----------



## Carol (Mar 4, 2015)

A new living situation is always a little odd.  Things will settle down soon.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 4, 2015)

Carol said:


> A new living situation is always a little odd.  Things will settle down soon.



Feeling a little more settled now. Mind you still quite not the same as your own space that you can stamp on.


----------



## Zero (Mar 23, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> I moved into the new property today, but feel a bit apprehensive even though the people are trusted .


Who says they are trusted?...


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic taekwondo blackbelt key to Swedish striker s goalscoring prowess - Telegraph


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 23, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Zlatan Ibrahimovic taekwondo blackbelt key to Swedish striker s goalscoring prowess - Telegraph



Er you just increasing the post count  Yes I am well aware of Zlatan


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Er you just increasing the post count  Yes I am well aware of Zlatan




Huff, you said you didn't know what style of black belt he had! don't you start on me young man, I've spent all weekend with the Brownies doing assault course, raft building and zip wires etc so I'm in no mood for stroppy young people!


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 23, 2015)

Zero said:


> Who says they are trusted?...



Me until proven otherwise. Tbh they like a ex doorman around the place, I seem to have been elevated to house voice of reason. I don't have a problem with that, I'll help out. Yes, this family has been, and going through some real world **** of the kind that brings real changes to a family member. Basically I have assumed the role as sound board, I really have no problem with that  Going great so far!


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 23, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Huff, you said you didn't know what style of black belt he had! don't you start on me young man, I've spent all weekend with the Brownies doing assault course, raft building and zip wires etc so I'm in no mood for stroppy young people!



Yeah whatever  Huh what style, who cares he is a genius with collaboration of different techniques. Sorry I will leave to you're sore feet


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah whatever  Huh what style, who cares he is a genius with collaboration of different techniques. Sorry I will leave to you're sore feet



Sore head more like, 150 small girls are very noisy lol.

Seriously though, do make sure you have private time to yourself, don't spend all the time sorting others out.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 23, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Sore head more like, 150 small girls are very noisy lol.
> 
> Seriously though, do make sure you have private time to yourself, don't spend all the time sorting others out.



Yeah I hear you. People know when to leave me alone


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 23, 2015)

The thought of having my own space was one of the foremost things on my mind when I made the big move meself. You know you're of demi-god status when you decide where things like the microwave and the telly go around the flat.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 23, 2015)

Shai Hulud said:


> The thought of having my own space was one of the foremost things on my mind when I made the big move meself. You know you're of demi-god status when you decide where things like the microwave and the telly go around the flat.



Just presence suffices! Then again just being humble is just priceless.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 23, 2015)

Shai Hulud said:


> The thought of having my own space was one of the foremost things on my mind when I made the big move meself. You know you're of demi-god status when you decide where things like the microwave and the telly go around the flat.


 
I am guessing you aren't married....


----------



## Zero (Mar 24, 2015)

Blindside said:


> I am guessing you aren't married....


Nice, you beat me (and all other folks living the bliss of marriage) to it!


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 24, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Zlatan Ibrahimovic taekwondo blackbelt key to Swedish striker s goalscoring prowess - Telegraph



This being one.....


----------

